# Drew Estate Pipe Tobacco



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Just saw on FAcebook that DE is releasing a line of pipe baccy at IPCPR this year. Anyone else have any more info on what the blends will be like?


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I saw that too, I'm looking forward to these! It looked like they have 8 different blends.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

And article i found News: Drew Estate Enters Pipe Business | halfwheel


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm a bit disapointed that 6 of the 8 are aro's, and the other two being cav and a navy. Was hoping for maybe one of something a little stronger, maybe to compliment the MUWAT or UC cigars. Granted the aro's may be fantastic, but I'll have to hear reviews first instead of being an early adopter like I would be with their newer cigars.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Adam said:


> I'm a bit disapointed that 6 of the 8 are aro's, and the other two being cav and a navy. Was hoping for maybe one of something a little stronger, maybe to compliment the MUWAT or UC cigars. Granted the aro's may be fantastic, but I'll have to hear reviews first instead of being an early adopter like I would be with their newer cigars.


Same here. The pressed Navy Flake sounds interesting though...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm interested in further details on the blends as they become available. Hopefully we'll hear more soon.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

View attachment 78648


Yes sir- indeed it is. ipe:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha! I posted my same feelings in that thread as well. Hoping to maybe get a response with more info, but not holding my breath. :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I have to say I'm completely uninterested. So if you guys find anything good in the line, let me know.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like P&C has descriptions of all of them: Drew Estate Classics Pipe Tobacco


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Actually, in my mind, it makes perfect sense for there to be 6 aromatics out of 8 blends. First off, that's what the vast majority of pipe smokers choose. I know that we could have sold a lot more tobacco if I had concentrated on aromatics, but they're tough to do without major equipment. Also, infused cigars (Acid, Ambrosia, Tabak Especial) have been a big part of DE's success, so it fits their MO.

Russ


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

DanR said:


> Looks like P&C has descriptions of all of them: Drew Estate Classics Pipe Tobacco


Thanks a lot Dan! Now I'm seriously toying with pre-ordering a tin of all 8. Geez! ipe:


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Thanks a lot Dan! Now I'm seriously toying with pre-ordering a tin of all 8. Geez! ipe:


the Drew Estate Facebook Page has a contest with instagram, they are giving away 8 sets of 8 tins!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I for one will be trying all 8! They make my favorite cigars, Natural English and Natural NDB.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

JKlavins said:


> the Drew Estate Facebook Page has a contest with instagram, they are giving away 8 sets of 8 tins!


Thanks for the suggestion but I don't have Facebook and sadly, I'm not really sure what instagram is. Puff is the sole form of social media that i partake in.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Seriously, they have one called Meat Pie. I don't really see how I won't be buying a tin of that.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I just smoked a bowl of Meat Pie.

Couch


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

What's it like?!?!?


----------

